# i lost a musk



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just came home from work and saw one of my musk turtles floating in the tank
his shell was jet black and his arm and legs were all exteneded
he had a small bite on his face when i got him and been changing the water everyday
temp was at 76 degrees 
and his legs looked bloodshot and u can see th blood moving around when i picked him up
does anyone now what could of caused this ???
he was eating fine and he was fat (not obese)
i dont want anything to happen to the rest of them


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.









My guess is that it died from a bacterial infection it acquired before you purchased the animal. The hint I got was the blood red legs. In frogs, Aeromonas bacteria infections cause a condition called "red leg" that have the symptoms you described.

I've never heard of it infecting turtles before, but I guess the combined conditions of stress, malnutrition, and unsanitary water worked together to make the turtle sick. I'm not sure what you should do to protect your other turtles.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry about your turtle. I don't know if there is anything you can do to protect your other turtles. Just keep a close eye on them for any visible symptoms. It might also be a good idea to get your vet to check out the dead turlte becuase it might be a rare illness they need to examine and it will help to diagnose the other turtles if they get it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bullsnake thanks for the input
i soaked all the turtles in water for a while before i put them in there new homes 
cause the water they were in was nasty








and i do daily water changes to the tank cause they are stressed in there new enviroment that they keep on excreting there musk every once and a while

and wolffish there is no vets in my neighberhood that deals with retiles 
it frigin sucks


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

would it be an idea to keep the ones you've got left seperate from each-other for a while?

just to prevent any possible cross-infection?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn sorry


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

get a cannister filter with cartridges that allow you to place filter media in them, and use some activated charcoal...that will keep your water clean...(remeber not to medicate with charcoal in the filter as it will remove the meds from the water)

It is hard to say what caused the turtles demise, I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> get a cannister filter with cartridges that allow you to place filter media in them, and use some activated charcoal...that will keep your water clean...(remeber not to medicate with charcoal in the filter as it will remove the meds from the water)
> 
> It is hard to say what caused the turtles demise, I am sorry to hear that.


 i do have a filter with carbon in it 
i think it was a fluke 'the rest are all healthy and there wounds are healing


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Do you have any other turtles in there? I used to keep turtles for years, I stopped a fewmonths ago, I had a razorback musk turtle and a painted turtle together, the razorback took a piece of the painted;s head off and ate it legs, the turtle was all bloody..but it doesn't sound like thats what you have. My friend has a red eared slider in a little pound in his backyard, the pond isn't clean at all and bacteria ate away at its face, until it died...


----------

